# EU Citizen intending to move to Germany



## acdrummer28 (May 16, 2013)

Hello, I'd like to move to Germany to study Medicine, and I've already know the requirements and paperwork needed for enrolement, etc. I'm Argentinian but I have dual citizenship: Argentinian-Italian. I'm not familiarized with the procedure when it comes to moving to another EU country so I'd like to know what I should do once I get there. I know it's easier as an Italian, rather than as an Argentinian to move there, so I need to know what I should do as an Italian moving to Berlin. 
Thanks in advance
Regards


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

acdrummer28 said:


> Hello, I'd like to move to Germany to study Medicine, and I've already know the requirements and paperwork needed for enrolement, etc. I'm Argentinian but I have dual citizenship: Argentinian-Italian. I'm not familiarized with the procedure when it comes to moving to another EU country so I'd like to know what I should do once I get there. I know it's easier as an Italian, rather than as an Argentinian to move there, so I need to know what I should do as an Italian moving to Berlin.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards


You are not required to do anything aside from registering your residence at the local authority within 7 days of moving, just like any German would.

The trickier part might be securing an apartment from abroad.


----------

